# Christ, the Destroyer



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 5, 2007)

Westminster Seminary California Strimple

Thanks to RScottClark and the Heidelblog for this link.

It struck me in particular, as I was just preaching this past Sunday on Mark 1:29-34, the healings of Simon's mother-in-law and many others, along with many demoniacs (which follows immediately after another noteworthy casting-out of an unclean spirit in v25). Indeed, Jesus comes as One Man, who in the Spirit of the Holy God (I am also preaching in Daniel  ) takes on the whole of Satan's panoply, and vanquishes him.


----------

